# Microchipping question - annual registration necessary?



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Not sure if this question goes in Health Issues and Questions but it seemed appropriate...

So, Ceylon got microchipped today. Free microchipping clinic at Petco for only 3 hours today, first come, first serve (which I just found the ad for this morning, half an hour before the clinic started!) and although they had a 'proof of spay/neuter' requirement (which I didn't realize until I got there), when I explained that Cey was a purebred from a reputable breeder, and that I wasn't even sure I wanted to breed him but I did want to show him and in order to show him he had to be intact, they made an exception. So, yay!

But, the brand is Home Again which apparently (which I found out when I began to register him online when I got home) requires an annual registration fee?! I thought that you paid to register your pet once, and then it was done. Then I found the USA Microchip Database, which costs $21 to register your pet (and, they will register a bunch of brands including Home Alone) but says no annual fee. I am assuming that I can just do the USA Microchip Database and be done with it? Does anybody know?

(Never microchipped a pet before... even though it's only $11 to do the annual Home Again registration I am a bit wary of that, what if I forget to register him some year and he gets lost?)


----------



## Suzi (Oct 27, 2010)

I have no idea. We paid about $35 so you got a real deal. I hope we don't have to registrar every year knowing me I would forget. I wounder if their are different ones? 
I just paid to have CERF testing done and come to find out I have to pay to register her also. They get you coming and going.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Bumi's breeder Microchips all the pups before they go home.


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

I just went with USA Microchip Database. I like that they are trying to build a more universal database and only charge a one-time fee. Doesn't feel right to have to pay every year.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

3 of my beasties are microchipped. Each one is with a different company. Jack has Home Again. I am not impressed with the annual fee. None of my others have an annual fee. I am going to check into that US Microchip database. It would be nice to have everyone registered in one place. Thanks for the info.


----------



## PAViridian (Dec 11, 2011)

That's not something I thought of...I had my vet chip Sam, and it was HomeAgain; they told me not to worry about filing anything, they would handle it. Since I registered Sam with AKC and gave them the microchip number, I just kinda-sorta assumed it would always be connected to him.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Kodi's chip was registered by the vet, and there is no annual fee. I can't remember the company. AKC also has his chip number, and he always wears his AKC tag when he's out and about. Of course, he also wears an ID tag that has his name, my name and my cell phone# on it. I figured that my cell phone was a better choice in case he ever got lost while we were on vacation.


----------



## havahop (Jul 24, 2010)

Lexi is registered with PetLink at $14.95 one time fee. They often send me emails to log on and make sure all her information is correct. I am assuming if you have a company that has an annual fee, they should send you an email when it's due. I would hope so any way.


----------



## morriscsps (Aug 17, 2010)

Home Again sent a barrage of emails when Jack's account needed to be renewed.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

Well, i got my e-mail for micro chip renewal today and immediatly thought of this thread!! LOL soooooo.... is there anyway I can register with a different (one time) company than the original (home again)? HOW do I do that?? any help would be appreciated!!


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

oh and the renewal is $16.99! a year...


----------



## heatherk (Feb 24, 2011)

Hi Tammy, I went with USA Microchip Database (http://registermicrochip.com/). After registering Cey with AKC the day after that, though, I sort of wish that I had gone with their microchip database service (and I may still pay to register him there as well). Both of those only require a one-time fee for the lifetime of the pet, and both will register Home Again chips as well as others.

Here's a useful review on registering Home Again microchips: http://www.amazon.com/review/R99RBCM8DQJUO/ref=cm_cr_pr_viewpnt#R99RBCM8DQJUO. Regardless of which service you pick, I would definitely not pay Home Again an annual fee...


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

thanks! why would you have gone with AKC chip registering?? I will check out that site, thanks!!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I have Avid. I don't remember what it cost, but it is a one time fee. In fact, I just called to double check that and also make sure my contact info was up to date. Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## StarrLhasa (Jun 6, 2010)

I signed up both of mine with Home Again. As I recall, it is NOT necessary to pay an annual fee unless you want the extras: 24 hour pet emergency hotline [free, anytime telephone assistance provided by licensed ASPCA veterinarians], travel assistance for found pets [When your lost cat or dog has traveled over 500 miles away, we will cover up to $500 to fly your pet home].


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Ok, I went back and double checked. Bumi came with his Microchip, however I did the registration. His Breeder game me the paperwork to register with AKC Companion Animal Recovery, the price was USD 19.95 Lifetme enrollment Fee.


----------

